
Bill to limit full-body scan use to be introduced - J3L2404
http://online.wsj.com/article/AP77ba434830724ac9a0187b1817308303.html
======
jdp23
The article's headline is a bit more specific: NY sen. seeks bill to deter
body scan image misuse.

It's a bill from Schumer (D-NY) that would make it "illegal to distribute or
record the revealing images produced by full-body scanners at airports."

In New York City, there's a much stronger law being proposed that would ban
the scanners from the city (including the airports), so he has incentive to
show his home base that he cares about the issue.

